# Probléme pour installer classic



## Manulesehan (19 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour a tous

J'ai formater mon ordinateur et j'essayer de réinstaller classic. Il me propose d'installer un logiciel qui permet de voir si je peut mettre classic sur mon ordi, Ceci se passe trés bien. Ensuite il me dise que le DVD d'instalation n'est pas compatible avec mon ordinateur alors un message et une image s'affiche pour me montrer qu'elle DVD je doit inseret. 

PROBLéMe c'est le bon DVD que j'insert. Mais pas pour mon ordi



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h24 ----------

[/COLOR]J'ai un autre probléme








Jusqu'a la sa ce passe bien






aprés sa se complique






La je remet le bon DVD avec les bon dessin et sa marche pas


----------



## Invité (20 Septembre 2010)

Sur quel ordi, avec quels disques tu essaies ?


----------



## Manulesehan (20 Septembre 2010)

J'ai un MAc OS X POwer PC G4, 10.3.9


ET j'ai fait sa avec le DVD pour formater mon ordinateur.


----------



## Invité (20 Septembre 2010)

C'est un eMac ton ordi ?


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2010)

Ouais, c'est un eMac, son ordi...
Mais je ne sais pas si c'était vraiment la peine d'ouvrir un autre fil !...
On aurait pu continuer là-bas, nan ?!...


----------



## Invité (20 Septembre 2010)

Ah double post !
C'est mort ici alors


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> C'est mort ici alors


Ben, de toute façon...
Sans les bons disques...


----------



## Invité (20 Septembre 2010)

Bah, je lui propose une solution là-bas


----------



## Manulesehan (20 Septembre 2010)

Ok je vas jeter un oeil merci


----------

